# Office 2011 - Importing .PST file from Outlook for WIndows - Problem



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I've got a problem... 

I'm helping someone upgrade from Outlook on Windows to a Mac running Office 2011 Business. I've used the Outlook 2011 import feature, and it let me import the .PST from Outlook for Windows. 

The problem is, it imported everything as a separate imported file. For example, in the Calendar, there is the main folder called "Calendar" that can't be renamed and deleted. None of the calendars got imported in there, but into a separate folder underneath. The same for Contacts and Tasks. In email, all the email is in a separate imported file. 

It's kind of annoying to have all the information in separate imported files. I've been Googling for 30 minutes, and haven't found a solution yet, or a more detailed description on how to do this.

Anyone have any experience or more potent Googling skills?


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

It does the exact same thing if you do an import on the Windows side also. What I've done in the past (on Windows) was to find the location of the empty .pst file that the fresh install of Outlook created (it's usually buried pretty deep), and just replace it with the one I want to use. Everything is self-contained in the .pst file. I'm pretty sure this should work on the Mac also.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ldphoto said:


> It does the exact same thing if you do an import on the Windows side also. What I've done in the past (on Windows) was to find the location of the empty .pst file that the fresh install of Outlook created (it's usually buried pretty deep), and just replace it with the one I want to use. Everything is self-contained in the .pst file. I'm pretty sure this should work on the Mac also.


Thanks for that tip.... I'll try that.


----------

